# 220 Volt im Schwimmteich



## Biko (13. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Forumsgemeinde!

Was sind euere Meinungen zu 220 Volt in Teichen, in denen zumindest hin und wieder auch gebadet wird?

Konkret meine Situation:
In meinem Teich sind zwei 12V-Pumpen im Wasser versenkt (Boden und Skimmer). So weit so gut.
Allerdings sind in meinem Trommelfilter noch eine Spülpumpe und ein UVC-Strahler mit 220 Volt außerhalb des Teichs, aber im Teichwasser. Geht von diesen beiden Geräten nicht die selbe Gefahr aus?
Natürlich ist die Stromzuleitung entsprechend im Haus-Sicherungskasten abgesichert (FI) und zusätzlich habe ich direkt am Verteiler zur Teichelektronik nochmals einen Personenschutz-Zwischenstecker mit 30mA auf 16 Ampere zwischengeschaltet.

Wie seht ihr diese Situation? Sind die 12-V Pumpen dann gar nicht notwendig  - oder umgekehrt ist das Gaze System nicht sicher?

Bin leider kein Techniker, deshalb bitte um sachliche Hinweise!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Mushi (13. Okt. 2020)

230V darf nicht im Wasser sein, Steckdosen und Geräte müssen 2 m von Wasser entfernt sein, usw.

FI ist Pflicht,  aber reicht nicht aus. Das was Du hast, ist daher kein Schwimmteich derzeit.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Biko (13. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das was Du hast, ist daher kein Schwimmteich derzeit.


So was habe ich schon befürchtet. 
Aber wie regelt ihr das? Geräte wie UVC, Spülpumpen, etc. müssen im Wasser getaucht sein. Strom aus, wenn man das Wasser betritt???

Meinem Verständnis nach besteht ja Gefahr, wenn man in den Teich steigt, also mit einem Fuß schon drinnen, mit den anderen noch draußen ist. Dann könnte Strom fließen. Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass genau in diesem Moment eines der angeschlossenen Geräte einen Kurzschluss verursacht? Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Mushi (13. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

ich mache die UVC aus und sie sollte auch nicht versehentlich wieder eingeschaltet werden können. Ob das dann nach VDE in Ordnung geht, weiß ich nicht auswendig.

Bereits beim reinfassen könnte Strom fließen. Dabei geht es nicht unbedingt um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern um gesetzliche Vorschriften und Sicherheit.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Biko (13. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Bereits beim reinfassen könnte Strom fließen


Das bedeutet ja auch im Umkehrschluss, dass jeder Teich stromfrei gemacht werden sollte, bevor man reinfasst. Ich vermute mal, dass das die wenigsten tatsächlich tun.
Wenn ich vergleiche, wie oft ich in den Teich greife (mehrmals täglich) und wie oft ich darin bade (10-20 mal im Jahr) dürfte es eigentlich keinen Unterschied in der Stromversorgung zwischen Schwimm- und Normalteich geben, wenn es um Sicherheit geht.
Ich will hier keinesfalls das Risiko Kleinreden oder die Sicherheit vernachlässigen!!!

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mal in einen 15.000l Teich reingefasst, der unter Strom stand, da eine kleine Brunnenpumpe defekt war (und nicht geerdet!). In 1 m Abstand zur Pumpe fühlte es sich an, als würde ich eine Brennnessel angreifen - mehr nicht und FI ist nicht gefallen....

Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Mushi (13. Okt. 2020)

Richtig, die VDE gilt für alle Teiche, Pools, usw. Ein kompliziertes Thema, wenn man tiefer einsteigt. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

eine zufriedenstellende Antwort aus der Ferne kann man so nicht geben und die einschlägigen Vorschriften in Österreich kenne ich gar nicht.
Für DE verlinke ich mal eine halbwegs allgemeinverständliche Beschreibung zur entsprechenden VDE:
DIN VDE 0100-702: Elektrische Anlagen bei Schwimmbecken
(worunter ebenfalls auch die Schwimmteiche fallen)

Wie Frank schon schreibt, kein einfaches Thema ...

Die Spülpumpe könnte/sollte man auch trocken stellen, bei den UVC-Leuchten muss man sich die geeigneten suchen.
Ansonsten alles trocken in einem festen Raum mit Abfluss installieren, dabei die Dosen unbedingt oberhalb des höchstmöglichen Wasserspiegels (falls Abfluss 'out of order') und, und, und ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (13. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ein kompliziertes Thema, wenn man tiefer einsteigt.


... merke ich auch gerade... 


DbSam schrieb:


> Beschreibung zur entsprechenden VDE


ja, das hilft weiter.  Die Crux liegt in der Definition von "Schwimmbad und begehbaren Wasserbecken und Springbrunnen". Da fallen Teiche, in den hin und wieder auch gebadet wird hinein und jene, in die ich nur zum pflegen hineinsteigern nicht. Sonst wäre ja jede Form von 220V Tauchpumpen illegal. 


DbSam schrieb:


> bei den UVC-Leuchten muss man sich die geeigneten suchen


muss mich mal erkundigen, welche Spannung nach dem Vorschaltgerät anliegt.

hm... ein schwieriges Thema!

Beste Grüße!

Hans-Christian


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Okt. 2020)

Die DIN VDE 0100 regelt die Elektroinstallation und die Einhaltung der Schutzzonen.
Entweder die "Installation" befindet sich außerhalb der Schutzzonen oder sind ggf. in Einklang mit der Norm entsprechend ausgelegt.

Wenn der TF und UVC mit 230V Betriebsspannug in 3,5m Abstand z.B. zum Beckenrand sind, dann ist alles außerhalb der Schutzzone...…

An entsprechenden baulichen Trennungen enden die Schutzzonen. Dahinter kann wieder 230V...1000V....
Z.B. eine entsprechende Wand mit 1m abstand zum Becken und dahinter ist der Technikraum. Gartenschuppen...Filterkeller mit Deckel sehe ich pers. auch so.

Damit der FI auch auslösen kann muß ein Fehlerstrom fließen können. Das kann ggf. die gut isolierende Teichfolie verhindern- bis einer mit nackten Füßen im Rasen steht und ins Wasser fasst. Dann fließt der Fehlerstrom bis zum auslösen des FI/ RCD über den Körper ins Erdreich.
10mA __ zecken weniger als 30mA.

Eine Erdung kann man mittels Edelstahlblech im Wasser, Leiter und Verbindung zum Erdungspunkt an der elektr. Anlage herstellen.


Genaues sagt der kundige Elektroinstallateurmeister.

Nebenbei- kaum ein privater Pool oder 230/ 400V Gegenstromanlagen/ Einhängefilteranlagen  direkt am Beckenrand würden diese Norm erfüllen.


----------



## Biko (13. Okt. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> An entsprechenden baulichen Trennungen enden die Schutzzonen. Dahinter kann wieder 230V...1000V....
> Z.B. eine entsprechende Wand mit 1m abstand zum Becken und dahinter ist der Technikraum. Gartenschuppen...Filterkeller mit Deckel sehe ich pers. auch so.


Das wäre bei mir erfüllt.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Eine Erdung kann man mittels Edelstahlblech im Wasser, Leiter und Verbindung zum Erdungspunkt an der elektr. Anlage herstellen.


Das ist definitiv mein nächster Arbeitsschritt!


----------



## troll20 (13. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> die einschlägigen Vorschriften in Österreich kenne ich gar nicht.


Jap die einzig richtige Antwort bis jetzt.


----------



## Mushi (13. Okt. 2020)

Die kennen wir nicht und sie sind meist ähnlich. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jap die einzig richtige Antwort bis jetzt.


Na, Du bist mir vielleicht ein Troll ... 
Nur motzen und keinen besseren Vorschlag.
Das gibt eine  und einen Ordnungsgong außer der Reihe. 
Dein Karma für heute kannst Du vergessen, aber das kennst Du ja. 


Lieber Hans-Christian,
Deine Elektroinstallation am Schwimmteich muss der ÖVE-E M42, T2 (2000)/1979 entsprechen.
(Und fertsch.  )
Die Vorschriften für Pumpen bekommst Du hier hinterhergeworfen.

LG Carsten

PS:
Und falls Du bei der Internetsuche ins NaturaGart-Forum kommst und dort über eine Antwort vom "Step" stolperst, dann bitte dort auch weiterlesen, denn der schreibt auch nur die halbe Wahrheit.

PPS:


Mushi schrieb:


> Die kennen wir nicht und sie sind meist ähnlich.


_*Vermutlich*_ weicht diese dann doch etwas mehr ab.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Okt. 2020)

[DLMURL="https://www.wko.at/branchen/gewerbe-handwerk/elektro-gebaeude-alarm-kommunikation/OEVE-EN_1_Teil_4_49.pdf"]*OEVE EN 1 Teil 4 49*[/DLMURL] 

* defekter Link entfernt *

hier für die Alpenländler ein link


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2020)

Na ja, Trenntrafo ...


----------



## Biko (13. Okt. 2020)

Danke erstmal für eure vielen Antworten. Manches ist mir jetzt schon klarer! Habe mir nun auch die für Österreich geltenden Bestimmungen zu Gemüte geführt.

Aber folgender Sachverhalt ist mir noch nicht ganz begreiflich: In allen Verordnungen (D & A) wird von Bereichen 0, 1 und 2 gesprochen, in denen unterschiedliche Sicherheitsbestimmungen gelten. Wie ist es aber nun mit einem Teichfilter (z.B. TF mit Biostufe in einem großen Tank) der in einer baulich getrennten Filterhütte steht. Nach meinem Verständnis gehört der Filter noch zum Bereich 0 (wie das Becken selbst), da ja darin Teichwasser ist/fließt.  Demnach sind auch im gesamten __ Filtersystem, egal wie weit es vom Teich entfernt ist, max 12 - 30 Volt zugelassen.
Damit bin ich wieder bei meinen anfänglichen Bedenken... 
Das Fazit wäre: UVC aus, wenn ich in den Teich fasse und Spülpumpe des TF als 12V-Variante


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Okt. 2020)

Wenn du fragst, 'Wie seht ihr diese Situation?', bekommst du tausende Antworten und Meinungen.
Fachlichg richtig ist etwas anders.

Für uns ist die VDE 0100 Teil 702 anzuwenden; Bereiche mit Schwimmbecken und Springbrunnen, einfach gesagt, begehbare Becken.
Das ist auch ein Springbrunnen in der Einkaufspassage.

Kurz gesagt, sind Geräte und Installationen in 230V im Abstand > 2,00 m erlaubt.
Hast du gleich neben dem Teich ein Häuschen mit Filter und Strom, finden diese Abstände keine Anwendung mehr.
Gegenstromanlage wurde ja schon erwähnt, ist genau das Gleiche.
Ist das Häuschen aber nur einen halben Meter im Quadrat, geht der Bereich 1 (2,00 m) hinter diesem wieder weiter.

Die Warnhinweise müssen die Hersteller auf ihre Pumpen drucken, auch wenn es anders gehandhabt wird.

Frage am besten ganz zielgerichtet. Auch wenn ich hier nur die deutsche 702 zu liegen habe, wirst du damit bei dir aber nicht total daneben liegen.

Dein Teichfilter im großen Tank ist begehbar? Da im eigenen Gebäude ist das dann hinfällig.
Nur Teichwasser ist kein Kriterium: Schließe mal 100 m KG-Rohr an den Teich an. 

Erde das Becken mit deinem Filter. Der Fehlerstrom fließt nur von der Pumpe direkt zur Erde und kommt somit nie im Teich an.


----------



## Mushi (13. Okt. 2020)

.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Okt. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für eure vielen Antworten. Manches ist mir jetzt schon klarer! Habe mir nun auch die für Österreich geltenden Bestimmungen zu Gemüte geführt.
> 
> Aber folgender Sachverhalt ist mir noch nicht ganz begreiflich: In allen Verordnungen (D & A) wird von Bereichen 0, 1 und 2 gesprochen, in denen unterschiedliche Sicherheitsbestimmungen gelten. Wie ist es aber nun mit einem Teichfilter (z.B. TF mit Biostufe in einem großen Tank) der in einer baulich getrennten Filterhütte steht. Nach meinem Verständnis gehört der Filter noch zum Bereich 0 (wie das Becken selbst), da ja darin Teichwasser ist/fließt.  Demnach sind auch im gesamten __ Filtersystem, egal wie weit es vom Teich entfernt ist, max 12 - 30 Volt zugelassen.
> Damit bin ich wieder bei meinen anfänglichen Bedenken...
> Das Fazit wäre: UVC aus, wenn ich in den Teich fasse und Spülpumpe des TF als 12V-Variante



Die jeweiligen Bestimmungen regeln das an Schwimmbecken- und auch Teichen.
Wenn Du in Deinem Filter / Biostufe schwimmen gehst, dann fällt er unter die DIN VDE 0100 in D oder die  dementsprechende ÖEVE- Norm in Ö....
Wenn nicht, dann ist durch die bauliche Trennung die Filteranlage raus aus den Schutzzonen. Auch wenn die Wand des Filterhauses direkt am Teich ist.
Und wie schon richtig geschrieben- ist das Häuschen in der Schutzzone stehend kleiner, gilt die Schutzzone ringsherum weiter in den Abständen zum Becken.

Die baulich getrennte oder außerhalb der Schutzzonen stehende Filteranlage mit 230V Installation und Verbrauchern selber hat nix mit den Bestimmungen bezüglich E-Installation an Pool und Schwimmteichen zu tun.
Auch wenn dort das gleiche Wasser fließt.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Okt. 2020)

> Wenn Du in Deinem Filter / Biostufe schwimmen gehst, dann fällt er unter die DIN VDE 0100 in D ...
> ...
> Wenn nicht, dann ist durch die bauliche Trennung die Filteranlage raus aus den Schutzzonen.


Das ist deine Interpretation.

Ist im Filterhaus wieder ein begehbares Becken, kann alles wieder von vorne los gehen. 

Zitat VDE 0100-702
Nicht begehbare Becken: Becken, die nicht vorgesehen sind, von Personen betreten zu werden *und* die von Personen ohne Verwendung von Leitern und ähnlichen Hilfsmitteln nicht erreicht werden können.

Begehbare Becken: Becken, die von Personen ohne Verwendung von Leitern und ähnlichen Hilfsmitteln betreten werden können. Hierunter fallen auch Planschbecken.


----------



## Biko (14. Okt. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> die von Personen ohne Verwendung von Leitern und ähnlichen Hilfsmitteln nicht erreicht werden können.


OK, ich brauche eine (kleine) Leiter, um in die Filterbecken zu steigen und ich habe NICHT vor, in der Filterbiologie oder im TF zu baden lol

Somit habe ich für mich die Antwort gefunden: Mein Filterhaus ist mehrere Quadratmeter große und baulich getrennt. Dort sind einige 220V Geräte (TF Motor, Spülpumpe und UVC) korrekt angeschlossen und die Verkabelungen und Verteilerdosen sind normgerecht. Alle Pumpen, die direkt im Teich versenkt sind, laufen mit 12V.

Danke für eure Hinweise! )


----------



## Mushi (14. Okt. 2020)

Das Filterhaus zählt zum Teich, da der Wasserkörper nicht physikalisch getrennt ist. Strom ist Wasser des Filterhauses kann Lebewesen im Teich töten.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Okt. 2020)

Recht hast du! 
Hat aber rein garnichts mit der VDE zu tun.


----------



## Mushi (14. Okt. 2020)

Gesunder Menschenverstand braucht keine Vorschriften und Gesetze. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Throphol (15. Okt. 2020)

Moin,

Wo sind die Physiker? Ganz reines Wasser leitet überhaupt nicht. Je mehr gelöste Bestandteile es hat (Frage auch welche) desto größer wird die Leitfähigkeit. Deutsches Trickwasser darf sehr verschmutz sein. WHO Trinkwasser viel weniger! Diese Leitfähigkeit würde ich einmal annehmen und damit rechen.  Ab 40 Milliampere wird es tödlich. Also besser nicht über 10 Milliampere. Da zeigt sich schnell, dass Meerwasser auch über  5 Meter sehr unangenehm leiten kann. Sauberes Wasser allerdings nicht. Die Formel in einer Ebene: 230 Volt / Widerstand in Ohm * Abstand in cm). Der Widerstand von dem Dreckswasser, das die deutsche Trinkwasserverordnung noch zulässt, hat einen Widerstand von 400Ohm (1 / 0,0025 Siemens).  Das sind 2500 Mikrosiemens (Grenzwert Trinkwasser). Da kommen dann bei 4,5 m Abstand 1,22 Milliampere raus. Das gleiche mit Meerwasser wird zu 26 Milliampere - also schon ungemütlich. Nun weiß ich nicht wie der Volumenfaktor (2. Ebene) dort eingeht, denn es wird einen Unterschied machen, ob ich einen "Wasserstrahl" von einem Quadratzentimeter habe oder ein Rohr wo ca. 30 qcm Wasser durch fließen.  Wer weiß das.?  Aber- sicher ist, dass die VDE bei 3,5 m endet, weil Strom in normalem Wasser da keinem mehr was tut. Wichtig ist natürlich, dass man Kunststoffrohe verwendet und die Pumpe tatsächlich diesen Mindestabstand vom Wasser hat, das man berühren kann. Ob sie dann direkt im oder am Wasser steht ist egal. Wenn sie nicht den richtigen Schutz hat, wird sie einfach kaputt gehen und / oder den Fi-Schalter raushauen.  Blitze haben mehrerer Millionen Volt. Da komme dann natürlich ganz andere Zahlen raus. Auf einen FI-Schalter würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Man kann mit  Fi-Schalter einen Föhn zum U-Boot werden lassen. Da dreht sich der Moter unter Wasser weiter und nichts fliegt raus- Wie auch. Föhn und Acrylwanne haben keine Erdung.

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## Mushi (15. Okt. 2020)

Wir haben im Teich kein Trinkwasser, sondern Brauchwasser und bevor noch jemand zu Schaden kommt mal hier lesen:

https://www.schalter-steckdosen-shop24.de/ratgeber/faq/themen/mythos-foehn-in-der-badewanne.php

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Okt. 2020)

Was denkst du, ist bei dem Versuch ein FI verbaut?

Otto-Normalo gefällt natürlich so etwas und ist begeistert/gewarnt.

Würde es unter fachlichem Aspekt laufen, mißt man alle fließenden Ströme. Daraus läßt sich schließen, daß ein FI schützt.


----------



## Mushi (15. Okt. 2020)

Wieso ist wohl ein FI nach der Norm nicht ausreichend? Weil sie nicht zuverlässig genug sind, wenn es um Leben und Tod geht. Mal ehrlich, wer hier macht den vorgeschriebenen Funktionstest regelmäßig?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Throphol (15. Okt. 2020)

@Frank   Der Fi- reicht der VDE nicht. Er könnte defekt sein. Das gilt auch für Trenntrafos. Es gibt Ausnahmen: wenn das gesamte System geprüft ist (Gegenstromanlage oder Whirlpool) ist das ok - sonst nicht - also Teich auch nicht. Das ändert aber nichts an der Physik. Es ist eine Frage der Entfernung, des elektrischen  Widerstands des Mediums (also Wasser) und der Spannung. Zwei Faktoren sind bekannt. Spannung = 230 Volt,  Widerstand mind. 400 Ohm. Wäre dem nicht so, könnte niemand mehr ins ins Meer gehen, weil irgendwo immer ein Blitz einschlägt. Die Abstände gelten einfach immer für "normales "Wasser". Im Filterhaus liegen irgendwo die 230V an - deshalb sollte man bei eingeschalteter UV oder Trommelfilter nicht ins Wasser der Anlage greifen - oder abschalten. 
@ Biko   Ich sehe da kein Problem für die Teichbewohner oder Nutzer, die ohne Metallverbindung - nur durch das Wasser (in Kunststoffrohren) über mehr als 3,5m mit dem 230 Volt Gerät verbunden sind.  Der Fi schütz definitiv, weil er bei 30 Milliampere abschaltet und das tut er so schnell, dass man es noch nicht einmal merken würde, aber er könnte halt defekt sein.
LG  Wolf


----------



## Throphol (16. Okt. 2020)

Bei mir steht auch eine 230 Volt Tauchpumpe in einem Schacht, der durch ein 4,5 m langes KG Rohr (DN100) mit dem Teich bzw. dem Skimmer verbunden ist. Ich hatte damals nachgerechnet wie hoch die Stromstärke im Teich bei einem Stromunfall ohne Schutz (Fi; -  hab ich natürlich trotzdem) sein würde. Nun ist mein Wasser ausgesprochen schlecht leitend, so das da nur ein 1/2 Milliampere herauskam, aber ich habe das jetzt in diese Tabelle mal für normales Leitungswasser und Meerwasser eingetragen. 

Den Abstand habe ich auf 3,5m verringert (in Anlehnung an VDE). Bei Meerwasser ist das definitiv tödlich  (über 100 Milliampere) - bei Trinkwasser auf jeden  Fall nicht  (2,6 Milliampere). Auch nicht, wenn man bis an den Grenzwert für die Leitfähigkeit (Trinkwasserverordnung) herangeht.  

Ich bin kein Elektriker oder Physiker , aber denke, dass diese Berechnung so stimmt - natürlich ohne Gewähr .


  

Gruß Wolf


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Wolf,
Deine Rechnung kann ich nachvollziehen, bei den spezifischen Leitfähigkeiten (P?) gehe ich nicht mit. Leitungswasser hat bei uns eine Leitfähigkeit von ~0,5 mS/cm, und das ist vergleichsweise salzarm. Ein 4m langes Rohr mit DN 100 hat damit etwa 5kOhm Leitungswiderstand. Bei 230V Spannungsdifferenz fließen ~50mA. Ich habe jetzt noch nicht die zweite Leitung mit einkalkuliert, die den Stromfluß verdoppeln würde .
Ein Sicherheitskonzept auf Basis mangelnder Leitfähigkeit des Teichwassers ist also eher keines. Eine funktionierende Erdung wäre eine Alternative. Eine fehlende Kapillarsperre funktioniert ganz sicher gut, ein metallischer Erder, der ins Wasser taucht, muß halt sicher eine leitende Verbindung zum Wasser gewährleisten (und das ist wohl der Grund, warum so etwas in keine Norm kommt). Auf letzterem werden sich Beläge bilden, die den Übergangswiderstand erhöhen können. 
Salzfreies Wasser hat eine Leitfähigkeit von gut 0,001 mS/cm, wäre also ungefährlich (und genau das hast Du vorgerechnet ). Das im Handel erhältliche "desionisierte" oder "vollentsalzte" hat vermutlich 0,005 mS/cm (das ist zumindest technischer Standard); zufälligerweise (s. die Äquivalentfähigkeiten, und dann ein wenig Rechnen) hat mittelhartes Wasser ohne zusätzliche Salze auch selbige Leitfähigkeit. Die (deutsche) Trinkwasserverordnung erlaubt bis zu 2,5 mS/cm, also das Fünffache des von mir bei uns gemessenen Wertes. Das ist einfach zu viel.


----------



## Throphol (17. Okt. 2020)

Hi Rolf,

die Werte für den spezifischen elektrischen Widerstand errechnen sich aus dem elektrischen Widerstand (ist aber nicht das gleiche). Die Leitfähigkeit hat z.B. die Einheit (die Du hier auch anwendest) von Millisiemens/cm. Der spezifische Widerstand hat die Dimension Ohm mm2 / m. Die Werte stehen in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang. Durch den Umkehrwert der Leitfähigkeit erhält man den elektrischen Widerstand (bei *2,5mS/cm* sind das 400Ohm) und wenn man für den elektrischen Widerstand 1 m Länge bei 1mm2 Querschnitt annimmt, entspricht das dem spezifischen Widerstand.  Bei meinem Beispiel (Länge und Querschnitt) ergäbe das immerhin *12,9 Milliampere*. Bei Wiki findet man diverse Werte für Materialien. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezifischer_Widerstand

Um auch den Querschnitt und die Temperatur (habe ich vernachlässigt, gilt so bei 25°C) berücksichtigen zu können, ist der Wert des spezifischen Widerstands einfacher in der Anwendung. 

LG Wolf


----------



## Mushi (17. Okt. 2020)

Für Deine Annahmen solltest Du von einem mineralisierten Wasser mit 0,6% Salz ausgehen, da Teiche hin und wieder aufgesalzen werden.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2020)

Das sind ja schöne Rechnungen, nur bringen die niemanden weiter.
Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn der Ernstfall eingetreten ist.
Daher lieber gleich alles in Richtung Vorschrift und /oder noch eine Schippe drauf.
Dazu noch eine Runde Beten, das niemals so etwas passiert, wie Kind fäst in Gartenteich und wird vom Stromschlag getötet.

Jetzt aber Mal eine kurze Frage:
Wie und womit habt ihr denn die Erdung hergestellt?


----------



## Throphol (17. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Für Deine Annahmen solltest Du von einem mineralisierten Wasser mit 0,6% Salz ausgehen, da Teiche hin und wieder aufgesalzen werden.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank




Das geht ja schon in Richtung einer medizinischen Kochsatzlösung (0,9%) . Wer macht denn so etwas und warum? 
Wenn man Wasser mit sehr vielen gelösten Stoffen hat und die elektrische Leitfähigkeit sehr hoch ist, muss man das berücksichtigen. Völlig klar.

Die VDE Vorschriften sprechen von 230 Volt Geräten innerhalb bestimmter Zonen. Ab einem gewissen Abstand gibt es diese Zonen nicht mehr. Eine Begründung findet sich in den Vorschriften nicht, aber wenn man nachrechnet, stellt man fest, dass es passt. Das elektrische Gerät ist ja ggf. überhaupt nicht dafür gebaut unter Wasser zu funktionieren . Es könnte einfach hineinfallen. Dann ist der Störfall auf jeden Fall eingetreten, was bei einer entsprechen geschützten Tauchpumpe ja gar nicht der Fall wäre. Für diesen "Unfall" sind die Vorschriften.  Damit sind in meinen Augen auch Tauchpumpen mit 230 Volt - sofern sie die Abstände einhalten - zulässig.  Es gibt dann drei Sicherheitsstufen. Die erste ist eine Pumpe, die normalerweise kein Problem unter Wasser macht. Die zweite der Fi-Schalter und die dritte der physikalische Abstand, der zwar noch etwas Strom durchlässt, aber nicht genug einen Schaden zu verursachen. 

Die Erdung sollte in unmittelbarer Nähe der Pumpe sein. Ändert nicht an den Strömen im Wasser, aber hilft dem Fi-Schalter.

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## Mushi (17. Okt. 2020)

Wer sowas macht? Immer mehr! Die einen bekämpfen dankt Algen, die anderen CEV (Schlafkrankheit).

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Throphol (17. Okt. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Wer sowas macht? Immer mehr! Die einen bekämpfen dankt Algen, die anderen CEV (Schlafkrankheit).
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Für die und diejenigen, die einen Salzsee im Garten haben (und ggf. eine eigene Salzherstellung), sind die 12Volt Pumpen unvermeidlich.
Du hast mich überzeugt 

Gruß
Wolf    p.s. Hat Deine Katze die Schlafkrankheit?


----------



## Mushi (17. Okt. 2020)

Bei 0,6% Salz kannst Du anfangen von Brackwasser zu sprechen, Salzwasser ist es noch nicht.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Mushi (17. Okt. 2020)

Nö


----------



## Throphol (17. Okt. 2020)

Das ist doch ein ganz andere als auf dem Profilbild! Diese hier sieht ziemlich wach aus. Süß


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2020)

Ein Glück dass es mehr Salze als die NaCl gibt


----------



## PeBo (18. Okt. 2020)

Gestern habe ich unbeabsichtigt meinen FI Schalter Live am Teich getestet. Was war passiert?

Ich habe die Bepflanzung am Teich heruntergeschnitten und dazu erstmals meine elektrische Heckenschere verwendet. Hat wirklich gut funktioniert immer vom Rand nach dem Wasser zu. Bei einer etwas hartnäckigen Pflanze habe ich auch mal von der Seite arbeiten wollen. Doch plötzlich funktionierte die Maschine nicht mehr. Und es war plötzlich so still, kein Geplätscher war zu hören. Dann habe ich gesehen, was los war. An der Heckenschere ist ein kurzes Kabel (ca. 15cm) dran und dort habe ich mein Verlängerungskabel eingesteckt. Dieses ist beim seitlichen Führen unter Wasser gekommen.

Jedenfalls war ich froh, dass der FI im Ernstfall an meinem Teich korrekt funktioniert.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Lion (20. Okt. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Forumsgemeinde!
> 
> Was sind euere Meinungen zu 220 Volt in Teichen, in denen zumindest hin und wieder auch gebadet wird?
> 
> ...



hallo Hans-Christian,
die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen für Strom am Teich / Wasser sind auf jeden Fall einzuhalten.

Aber die einzig 100% Sicherheit ist, für die Zeit wo Menschen baden, den Strom für alle
Geräte welche mit dem Teichwasser in Berührung kommen, a b z u s c h a l t e n.
(Wichtig, beide Leitungen)(frage hier einen Fachmann)

VG. Léon


----------



## Biko (20. Okt. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Aber die einzig 100% Sicherheit ist, für die Zeit wo Menschen baden, den Strom für alle
> Geräte welche mit dem Teichwasser in Berührung kommen, a b z u s c h a l t e n.


Hallo Léon, das ist nun auch mein Konklusio aus all den Beiträgen, die hier kamen. Der Personenschutzschalter, den ich vor der ersten Verzweigung zu allen Teichgeräten montiert habe, hat ohnedies einen Test-Knopf, der vollkommen stromfrei stellt und regelmäßig getestet werden sollte. Somit mache ich das immer, wenn die Kids baden gehen. Die beiden 12V-Pumpen werde ich vor diesem Schutzschalter anklemmen, damit sie dennoch weiterlaufen. 
Zusätzlich habe ich im Filter ein Blechband gelegt, welches direkt mit der Erdung des Verteilerkreises verbunden ist (zur Erinnerung: nur im Filter habe ich 220V-Abnehmer). Dieses werde ich vorsorglich alle paar Monate mal mit einer Stahlbürste von Belägen reinigen, damit es leitfähig bleibt. Somit würde - hoffentlich - auch kein Strom durch die 110er PVC-Rohre bis zum Teich kommen.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Okt. 2020)

> Zusätzlich habe ich im Filter ein Blechband gelegt, welches direkt mit der Erdung des Verteilerkreises verbunden ist ...


Nimm doch eine Edelstahl-Gewindestange.Dort kannst du gleich den gepreßten Kabelschuh anschrauben.
Oder das Kabel mit einer Schlauchschelle befestigen.


----------



## Throphol (21. Okt. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Hans-Christian,
> die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen für Strom am Teich / Wasser sind auf jeden Fall einzuhalten.
> 
> Aber die einzig 100% Sicherheit ist, für die Zeit wo Menschen baden, den Strom für alle
> ...




Da muss sich aber fragen, ob das überhaupt durchführbar ist, denn auch "ins Wasser greifen" ist gefährlich, wenn ein entsprechender Defekt vorliegt. Wie geht ihr mit dem Durchlauferhitzer um, der euer Warmwasser bereitstellt? - falls ihr so ein Teil habt. Da geht richtig Saft durch und auch Wasser - und das ist in der Regel über gut leitende Wasserleitung mit dem Wasserhahn verbunden. Problem ist, dass man da den Strom nicht abstellen kann .
Selbst bei einer 12 Volt Pumpe gibt es über den Trafo eine Verbindung mit 230 Volt. Wenn da im richtigen Moment einer mit dem Hammer draufhaut, kann das auch zum Problem werden. Mir ist die Physikalische Trennung bzw. der ausreichende Abstand irgendwie am sympathischsten. Da müsste schon jemand Salz in den Skimmer werfen.

LG Wolf


----------



## teichinteressent (21. Okt. 2020)

Der DLE darf ohne FI angeschlossen werden und dazu noch im Bereich 1. 
Watt nu?


----------



## Mike47 (9. Mai 2022)

Guten Abend,

kann mir jemand sagen wo die 3,5m genau herkommen.
Finde in der 702 nichts dazu 

Besten  Dank


----------



## teichinteressent (10. Mai 2022)

In welchem Beitrag hast du die 3,50 gelesen.
Heute abend kann ich in der 702 nachschauen.


----------



## Mike47 (10. Mai 2022)

Seite 3
Throphol 15.10.20

Danke


----------



## teichinteressent (10. Mai 2022)

Die 3,50m setzen sich aus dem Bereich 1 mit 2,0m und dem Bereich 2 mit 1,5m zusammen.

Darf ich dich fragen, was du vor hast?


----------

